# Graco truecoat 2 plus



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Im thinking of buying one of these for spraying small rooms, built ins

Are they any good or is there a better model choice?

I dont want a full on airless pump with hoses due to the clean out times compared to the amount of time I would be using it for


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Believe me, you don't want a hand held unit for spraying walls in ANY sized room. Spend $299 at home depot.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-X5-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-262800/100634354

The above unit approaches the cost of what you were thinking of buying.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

You will spend more time filling up the cup every 2 minutes than cleaning out a full airless sprayer. That and the hand helds get heavy and hot. Once they get hot you will need to let it cool down to press the reset button to get going again. 

They have their place but anything bigger than a couple doors or sticks of trim, we pull out the spray rig.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I had one, didn't last.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I too agree with avoiding the handheld units for spraying rooms. Too heavy and too slow overall. 
They do have a place for smaller trim jobs, doors etc.
I would compare to an hvlp and which is the best investment and gives you the most flexibility. Only you know what suits you best.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I had one, didn't last.


Either did mine


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, looks like I nearly bought the wrong one:thumbsup:



Ohio painter said:


> I too agree with avoiding the handheld units for spraying rooms. Too heavy and too slow overall.
> They do have a place for smaller trim jobs, doors etc.
> I would compare to an hvlp and which is the best investment and gives you the most flexibility. Only you know what suits you best.


How would a HVLP cope with doing a few walls or are they best suited to trim?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Look, anything smaller than an airless & you run into refil issues. A handheld MAY hold roughly a quart of whatever. An HVLP even less. 

So the real question isn't about finish quality, its about capacity. That's why walls is completely out of the question. And if your looking to do a whole house trim, once again sorry charlie. 

Time is $$ it literally takes 5 minutes to carry the airless in & purge it plus another minute or two to clean the tip. At the end of the job, same thing. An airless w/50ft of hose roughly holds 2/3 gal water. So fill a five gal bucket 1/2 full, purge & be done.

So with an airless your bringin in the machine & 2 spare buckets. With an hvlp your bringin in your air compressor, gun/hose, & you have to stop to refil. Plus have a noisy ass compressor.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

carpenter uk said:


> Thanks guys, looks like I nearly bought the wrong one:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> How would a HVLP cope with doing a few walls or are they best suited to trim?


You seem to really not like paint hoses or anything airless. Do you realize how long it's going to take and how tired your hand and arm is going to feel afterwards? Filling up the cup every 10 minutes? It'll be less frustration for you if you just buy a $299 Graco airless. The setup, cleanup and use of an airless isn't that much of a hassle (after a bit of experience).


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

carpenter uk said:


> Im thinking of buying one of these for spraying small rooms, built ins
> 
> Are they any good or is there a better model choice?
> 
> I dont want a full on airless pump with hoses due to the clean out times compared to the amount of time I would be using it for


I'm pretty new to spraying, so maybe I'm missing something, but here's my question: Why do you want to spray small rooms? 

Sprayers can put down a nice smooth finish on trim. They can paint wicked-fast for big jobs. For a small room, where you have to backroll anyway, I see no advantage. You have to do all the masking and spraying and sprayer maintenance for what? Is dipping a roller in a pan a few times really that bad? 

It might make sense at times to spray a built in for a super smooth finish. I'm not sure. I just go to town with a mini roller.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry for an confusion my HVLP comment may have created, any hand help sprayer with about a quart capacity is not intended for spraying rooms. If spraying walls is your intention then as already said, go airless. I still prefer an efficient 2 man crew one cutting and one rolling - hard to beat. 

If a handheld sprayer is still your intention for smaller jobs such as doors and trim then compare an HVLP. The Graco hand held sprayers throw out too much paint, in my opinion.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

instock said:


> I'm pretty new to spraying, so maybe I'm missing something, but here's my question: Why do you want to spray small rooms?


I do all kinds of construction, mainly carpentry but I am about to start buying small renovations to do for my self

I find painting slow and tedious and is one job I really do not enjoy, The painters spray on a lot of the jobs I work on and it seems to take no time at all so that is going to be the way I go


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I do not use my truecoat often but it's usually for the front door. The size and cost aren't advantages, but the low waste and super easy cleanup are.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

An hvlp with 2.5 gallon pressure pot can lay down a lot of finish. Not quite as much as an airless but its still productive. Main drawback is complexity, need for air compressor, etc. I have a 60 gallon 5hp at the house that will keep up but in the field you would probably need a gas unit to keep up with continuous use.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the graco 9.5 hvlp and it's wonderful for doing doors, cabinets, etc. but would be a horrible choice for walls. There is so much prep time for spraying there is a cut off where it no longer is a benefit over a brush and roller. Most people would fret at the thought of you come get out to paint their bedroom with a sprayer and would probably look harder at the guy who was a tad higher but was going to do it by hand.
I do believe the airless to be considerably easier to master over the hvlp, separate air and volume controls, fluid thinning ratios, etc over just picking the right spray tip and cranking the pressure up slowly until the heavy edges go away. Clean up time is easy on the airless, I use a clamp to hold the trigger and let it cycle clean water while I clean the tip and guard and pick up the site.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Golden view said:


> I do not use my truecoat often but it's usually for the front door. The size and cost aren't advantages, but the low waste and super easy cleanup are.


Really? No thinning? I would think you'd use it for like...the back door.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Really? No thinning? I would think you'd use it for like...the back door.


No thinning needed. Maybe back door too. 2 doors is better than 1 for speed. These aren't high end projects. Brushing is hardly any more labor but I can lay it on thicker and be done in fewer coats. 

Because of the pulsing my technique is pretty different. Shoot from a lot farther away.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Golden view said:


> These aren't high end projects. Brushing is hardly any more labor but I can lay it on thicker and be


Ah.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Golden view said:


> These aren't high end projects.


Sorry...where's that delete option, Delete thread?


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm on my second handheld Graco. First one had batteries and horrible run time. Lasted almost 2 years before it started leaking out of the pump. Second one gets a cord and can be adjusted to spray light or heavy. The biggest projects a hand held gets used on is hardi siding on chimneys. It's a dream for painting gutters,fascia and soffit though. Just be sure to flush it good when done and use the pump armor stuff if you are aren't using it frequently. The pump armor is just antifreeze I've been told. Inhibits rust and corrosion as well as keeps it from freezing.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

WBailey1041 said:


> I'm on my second handheld Graco. First one had batteries and horrible run time. Lasted almost 2 years before it started leaking out of the pump. Second one gets a cord and can be adjusted to spray light or heavy. The biggest projects a hand held gets used on is hardi siding on chimneys. It's a dream for painting gutters,fascia and soffit though. Just be sure to flush it good when done and use the pump armor stuff if you are aren't using it frequently. The pump armor is just antifreeze I've been told. Inhibits rust and corrosion as well as keeps it from freezing.



It's not as if handelds don't have their usefulness, but almost as a convenience nowadsays. Excluding HVLP.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Caslon said:


> It's not as if handelds don't have their usefulness, but almost as a convenience nowadsays. Excluding HVLP.


Agreed.

Almost all the siding we do is color plus hardi. All the trim,fascia and soffit is either pvc or hardi soffit. I hate painting, especially fascia when installed. Truth be told I picked up the first one when trying to paint cedar mill prime finish. It just takes me too darn long with a roller or brush! The handheld also takes less room in the truck or van. 

I may have used 5 gallons of paint so far this year. Biggest job last year was 13 sq of cedar mill plus trim and eves. Pretty sure that's what did the last one in. I used the last one inside once, nearly choked to death. In my mind handheld = occasional painter doing small projects. I couldn't imagine trying to make a living as a paint contractor with just a handheld. The OP should take the previous advise, maybe start by looking at how many gallons the unit is rated at per year?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Believe me, you don't want a hand held unit for spraying walls in ANY sized room. Spend $299 at home depot.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-X5-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-262800/100634354
> 
> The above unit approaches the cost of what you were thinking of buying.



I bought that unit recently just for spraying the few paint jobs we do. It's no titan440, but it's not a bad little unit for occassional use.

Cleanup takes about 10 minutes. Not that bigga deal.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I use mine for priming sheet goods prior to working with them. I also use it to spray to occasional door prior to hanging it. I can spray a door at the shop in 5 min, clean the gun in another 5 min. Hang the door at the clients house, touch up any edges as needed and be done.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't use it a lot but it has come in handy for spraying out some trim, a door, etc before installing. Quick setup, easy clean.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I love mine for pre-priming sheet goods, as that is what I do it it mostly....but I do spray a few quarts of paint here and there.....personally I think this is a great idea and I sent it off to Graco to tell them to make it a reality. By attaching a quart can directly, it would be even faster to clean up.


EDIT: I see I already posted what I use mine for...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected]
12:35 PM (7 minutes ago)

to me, ceohotline 
Check out our new "can connect". It's slick. I'm out of town so sending
info is tough. Probably can find on our website or YouTube. Recently
released for sale. Let me know if you can't find it and I will get you to
one of my guys.

On May 15, 2014, at 8:39 AM, "Tom Endress" <[email protected]>
wrote:

> If you could make the TrueCoats accept a quart can, that would be the
best thing since sliced bread. Clean-up would be even faster as you can
throw away or cap the can. I attached a photo of me setting my TrueCoat on
an empty can while refilling the cup, that is what gave me the idea.
> -Thanks
> Tom Endress
> PLC Custom Interiors and Woodworking
> 908-246-3797
> <10277833_4201923542569_2781276630236891303_n.jpg>

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-Tr...ayer-with-CanConnect-Adapter-24U322/205137854

http://www.rockler.com/graco-cancon...Z1ni4j1zW4cMgBe-6tMOL2cichPC-1kqBr4z1f4Lw_wcB


----------

